
My Keynote at the Salta Conference - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/my-keynote-at-the-salta-conference-435dfaccc888
======
gus_massa
It's probably too late to change the title in HN, but you should have included
"Smalltalk" somewhere. Perhaps use the title of the talk "My Keynote at the
Salta Conference - The Marketing of Smalltalk"

